# Thames Steel - April 15



## UrbanX (Apr 21, 2015)

Thames Steel closed its doors on 19th January 2012. For three years the site has laid silent, so I thought it was high time I paid it a visit. 

The site is huge, and we ended up spending 7 hours exploring it! So apologies if this is a bit pic heavy, but it’s a big site. Thanks to Mikeymutt for encouraging me to go. I had a free day for exploring pencilled in the calendar with nowhere I wanted to go, then got a message from him out the blue saying "You gotta go here!" So thanks again! 

Visited with Lady Pandora, Mr Dan, & Sweatpea. 




I loved this room so much. It was a lot darker than it looks here though. This was a 10” exposure: 






Freddy! 






Caged corridor



Bucket…



Even the supports under the mezzanine formed a beautiful pattern: 



The light in the warehouses was just lush!












Big door: (an UrbanX included for scale) 












Tools / parts:



Admin buildings:
The huge steelworks was shut down at 48 hours notice. I assume the workers were spun a yarn about how they’d “probably be back at work in a few weeks” as the place was left just as it was. 

Ties and jackets still hanging up:



Testing kit: 






Photos left behind:








Paperwork:



Not a million miles off what my office is like:



Mugs still in the dishwasher:



Canteen:



The many filthy minded signs of Thames Steel. They never got old. 




Control rooms: 
I lost count of how many control rooms we got into, maybe 6? 


















Time to go: 



Thanks for reading.


----------



## LadyPandora (Apr 21, 2015)

Brilliant photos as always, was a good day


----------



## GPSJim (Apr 21, 2015)

I really hope this place doesn't get trashed...Like all the others eventually do. Great report, mate!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 21, 2015)

Someone didn't like the supervisor! Brill shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 21, 2015)

Superb set there..glad you finally got to see it.the place is just totally epic in scale.


----------



## brickworx (Apr 21, 2015)

It's amazing isn't it? I don't usually go in for the industrial sites but visiting here was akin to being in a Mad Max movie....top photos - nice one.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow! I wanna go here so badly after seeing everyones pics as of late! Top work


----------



## scribe (Apr 21, 2015)

Quite a time capsule and nicely preserved.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 21, 2015)

Fab set of pics. the place is a huge and interesting explore. On my list again having seen some of your great pics.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stu8fish (Apr 21, 2015)

12345678910


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazing report. Thank you.


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lovely crisp pics. This place is right on my doorstep but has a bit of a close relationship to my work so is out of bounds. Its killing me!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 22, 2015)

wonderful stuff chap, you've given it a different flare and some wonderful close ups as per usual


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2015)

Love it X That's a titanic set!, you really have to see this place for yourself to really appreciate the grandeur!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 22, 2015)

Cheers for such kind comments everyone!


----------



## Knell (Apr 28, 2015)

Holy crap that is beautifull!
I like how it just looks like everyone upped and left like something happened~


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2015)

Knell said:


> Holy crap that is beautifull!
> I like how it just looks like everyone upped and left like something happened~



That's pretty much what did happen! lol. 

"This plant is being mothballed, pick up your belongings and don't bother coming in tomorrow".


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 28, 2015)

Sadly I've been made redundant twice in the last five years due to the company going into admin. Each time the bosses were playing the_ "It might not even be permanent, we'll probably be back at work next week" _ card so I'm not surprised so much was left behind.


----------



## Rubex (May 11, 2015)

Great photos as always! Love them


----------



## smiler (May 11, 2015)

Fantastic pics I especially liked the moody last one, Thanks


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (May 11, 2015)

Damn that looks like a lovely place.. gonna have to get my arse down there soon!


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Cheers for all of the lovely comments everyone! Means a lot!  

Here's the video. It was hard getting 7 Hours into under 3 minutes! Enjoy! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWsnG9Pjxqs[/ame]


----------



## smiler (May 11, 2015)

Nicely Done, Stay Safe, Thanks


----------



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Amazing Stuff. Cheers for sharing


----------

